# Parting out a 1999 Audi A8, Everything must go



## WheelHor (Apr 30, 2010)

All were taken from a 1999 Audi A8 4.2 
This is everything I have left, If it is not mentioned below, or pictured, I don't have it. Thank you

Not pictured, but available:

Drivers side fender in pearl white
dash
center console
Trunk in pearl white

Pictured, but sold:
steering column
Coolant pump
shifter

Pictures are below, let me know if you have any questions. 




























































































































Paypal if shipping, Cash if picking up in Colorado


----------



## greenraVR6 (Mar 10, 2008)

how much for the in tank fuel pump shipped to 98226?


----------



## WheelHor (Apr 30, 2010)

PM sent

Pretty much everything left guys :beer:


----------



## Kalison (Apr 25, 2011)

*Driver side turn signal.*

I am still interested in getting this from you. (Driver sideturn signal)

Please let me know ASAP.


----------



## a8mike (Jun 9, 2011)

please call me at (252)558-2533 need many parts

thanks
Mike


----------



## 89JettaGTX (Mar 19, 2005)

*Audi a8*

How much for the wood grain around the shifter? Shipped to 32244? Where is the car located?


----------



## shaggy1279 (Jul 26, 2011)

do you have a front passenger window, blower motor for the heater and ac, and a rear passenger window regulator kit for sale? how much? thanks


----------



## WheelHor (Apr 30, 2010)

Bump with new pics and updated :beer:


----------

